# Godzilla 2: King Of The Monsters



## Veho (Dec 10, 2018)

A new Gojira! 

​


I didn't like the first one. 
I didn't mind that the monsters only got 15 minutes of screen time, because in Godzilla movies the Kaiju are an unstoppable force of nature that humans can't do much against, so them slugging it out is not the main focus but serves instead as a backdrop to human drama and interaction. The problem is that in the previous Godzilla humans did _fuck all_ with their time so the lack of hot monster action stuck out like a sore thumb. 

Let's see if they make this one any better.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 10, 2018)

Hmm is it a remake of the 1956 film Godzilla King of the Monsters?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow, even compared to the last one Godzilla seems to have really let himself go.

Also I hope the hippy pseudo spiritual bollocks does not get in the way of a good giant monster film.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 10, 2018)

To be fair, Godzilla was always about the hippy pseudo spiritual bollocks about humans being a poison upon the earth with nuclear weapons and the various Kaiju being that "fever" to save the planet.  The trailer, though, clearly equates too much "kill humanity" and "kill the planet".


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2018)

Second trailer out already. 

​


Looks like a solid number of monster scenes in all, promising a decent amount of monsters punching it out in glorious smoke-obscured CGI. 


I could never take Mothra seriously. Fite me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2018)

Second one was more inspiring than the first. Still not entirely sure they get it but at least have some hope that it won't get in the way of itself.


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2018)

I've been a huge fan of the big G for a long, long, while... and I think this trailer looks great!
...but I'm trepidatious - I know what 'Hollywood' has done with the IP in the past, and I just hope that they don't succeed in dragging Mothra, King Ghidorah, Rodan, etc, down with Godzilla.
On the plus side; if it's only half as good as Giant Monsters All Out Attack or Destroy All Monsters it will be a fun time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2018)

duwen said:


> I've been a huge fan of the big G for a long, long, while... and I think this trailer looks great!
> ...but I'm trepidatious - I know what 'Hollywood' has done with the IP in the past, and I just hope that they don't succeed in dragging Mothra, King Ghidorah, Rodan, etc, down with Godzilla.
> On the plus side; if it's only half as good as Giant Monsters All Out Attack or Destroy All Monsters it will be a fun time.



I hope so because it works in the past.Kaiju Soshingeki (1968 a movie with a bunch of monsters) has to be the LAST Godzilla movie back then,but the film was a great success and TOHO continues.

Personally i like the first Showa cycle. entertaining and occaisonally great movies.
Second  Heisei was the time of great specail effects but for me they depart from the spirit of Honda. but..great movies with great effects.

Shin Godzilla HAS the spirit,the passion of the old Godzilla days.
and when they do it like 1968..........


----------



## duwen (Dec 17, 2018)

This poster... freaking awesome...





...I know... I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2018)

That is a pretty sweet poster, however I dare say it is a bit overdone. One hasty tweak



 

Also choice video at this point


----------



## duwen (Dec 17, 2018)

There's also these two...











Rodan looks great, but I was a bit underwhelmed with Mothra... and I love Mothra... but it's hard to top the poster perfection of Rebirth of Mothra...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2018)

And for this very reason i´m no longer watch trailers and pay attention to this distracting movie posters.You MUST get disappointed.

I´ll gave Shin Godzilla EVERY chance:
- no trailers
- no  pictures
- no spoilers etc.

it takes a LONG time since i can watch this movie here in austria* BUT *t was it worth.
the Gareth Godzilla in my opinion is and was a desaster like Emmerichs.
The american (sorry don´t take it personally) Godzillas are.......*beep* no way for me.I also don´t like the last movies from the millenium cycle.

(and they did it like every time,the "destroy" the movie before a gojira fan had a chance to like it....)


----------



## duwen (Dec 18, 2018)

Shin was ok, but the last Japanese Gojira film I really liked was Final Wars... before that it was probably Giant Monsters All Out Attack.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 19, 2019)

Trailer number 3!!!



Monsters battle will begins..... NOW!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 19, 2019)

New trailers! King Ghidorah VS Soldiers!



Waiting for next trailer or final trailer!


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2019)

I watched the trailer and there were soldiers and there was King Ghidorah but they were never in the same shot. False advertizing


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2019)

YES...and they managed it again........
Americans are never able to to a good godzilla.

Leave it to your Marvel stuff etc.


----------



## Bullseye (Mar 19, 2019)

Is Godzilla a female version of Godzilla?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2019)

Bullseye said:


> Is Godzilla a female version of Godzilla?



If it goes after Emmerichs movie from 1998: YES.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 19, 2019)

i wish they could make Pacific rim vs Godzilla.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2019)

This one has a few extra miliseconds of footage. We can see someone firing a machine gun at Rodan. I'm still waiting for that "soldiers VS King Ghidorah" footage we've been promised


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 31, 2019)

Great! Another battle scene with monsters... Meanwhile, waiting for Godzilla VS King Kong aired on next year 2020!


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

This one looks incredible. Admittedly I'm the same with the 2014 Godzilla movie, I wasn't a huge fan, but this one looks awesome judging by how well the trailer was made. Hope it's great.


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2019)

"Final" trailer out - now with even more monster-on-monster action   : 


​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello Godzilla Fans.

I see no one has seen the Movie or why is here no commentary about this movie ?

And ? Who likes it ? 

A little bright spot was the dedication to 
Haruo Nakajima
and
Yoshimitsu Banno.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello Godzilla Fans.
> 
> I see no one has seen the Movie or why is here no commentary about this movie ?
> 
> ...


Don't know about the rest of the UK but the film received zero advertising here in Scotland which is unusual for a major film. It also preformed so badly in the cinemas with viewers that they stopped showing it after a few weeks. Most films are shown here for about 4 to 6 weeks. Not seen it myself will check it out in the future.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you.

Why can not Americans just leave it ?
They just are not capable of it...
Their Movies have no Gojira Soul,no Spirit.....

They KILL Godzilla.....again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2019)

For reasons unknown I persist in watching silly films. I never saw the earlier one so I was essentially going in cold, however if I was going to treat it as some kind of "in medias res" then at least did something there without something I will note as too obvious of a flashback.

Anyway this.
As a Godzilla film. No. I might even take the first American effort over this.
As a piece of coherent storytelling. No. Everything from the quasi/para military forces doing stupid things (would be OK if they were just a team or something but they had full on plane squadrons with tech alone that would make them a world power, this despite them apparently successfully resisting the US government's attempts to stick their beak in and probably spies to boot), the laws of physics as it pertains to humans being... basically non existent, if we are continuing with fancy Latin phrases then deus ex machina was basically the order of the day (even the Michael Bay transformers showed more restraint here), not the absolute bluntest exposition I have ever seen but by no means good, the power levels of the "titans" being all over the map and the only peril there being what the characters tell you it is as you have no understanding, said titan abilities also being woefully under used or under explored, the guy might have joked about setting up a boat tour but this was something of a world tour. They killed off enough of the cast surprisingly quickly which was amusing for this sort of thing -- you get the occasional drawn out heroic sacrifice (which you did here too, technically twice) or redemption arc (also present) but several were randomly snuffed out too... I mainly note it for if you are going to break from formula in that regard you can surely do more.



Spoiler



So the evil lady trying the redemption thing decides to take the recently fixed (microelectronics aplenty, but still fixed by jumping some wires in the rain) maguffin to "buy some time". Available to her is a humvee and an osprey (combined helicopter-plane thing). Seen as they are ground zero for a several monsters battle and also a city that was just hastily evacuated...). Sure she is trying to save her daughter who was also there and otherwise doomed but eh. That said she was lucky and there was indeed a nice clear path through it all to barrel down for a while.

Back on the monster powers Rhodan was shown as catching up to a very swish fighter jet seemingly attempting to outrun it before shredding it with claws. Fair enough but if you are that fast, that hard and that big then that alone is a serious ability that would have changed the game at any number of other points.

Also that "oxygen bomb" that takes Godzilla out of the fight for a while could have been useful.

I would query what said maguffin was the single only one with one person that knew about it, and not at least the schematics stored elsewhere.



However as a spectacle of sorts. OK. I once saw a film review wherein a person said their friend that went with them popped in a set of headphones and treated the visuals as an accompaniment to a metal album and had a blast for what was otherwise a fairly tepid film. This is not that (though if someone wants to make a fan edit then it might be possible -- one thing I might note is they clearly did not care about "give the impression of a monster" as we saw several shots in all their glory but I do wonder if they had a limited CGI budget as shots were themselves limited in number, that or they spunked it on military hardware.) but I will grant it the description of rather entertaining light show, even if the ending montage was something I would normally expect to see in a comedy film. I did also find it amusing that Godzilla got its own entrance music/chant, but at the same time that remix of Blue Oyster Cult did little (while none will replace it in my collection any time soon pick any "unexpected" remix of some classic rock song made for a film in recent times and it will beat that hands down, not to mention there have been several great remixes of that song). Typing this I thought I would bring up a copy of the music playing at various points in this... OK orchestral/borderland operatic stuff I guess but drowned out in the mix otherwise. Mind you I would not call the CGI as anything other than top budget but pedestrian.

There was clearly some talent involved in this one (though Charles Dance was somewhat wasted) but it did not come together into something that notable for me. I am not even sure what I would chop here as it would be utterly unrecognisable if it was going to be done. Back to the "can surely do more" thing then I would openly wonder if someone skimmed an article titled "beginner's guide to subverting expectations in film" and went from there, or perhaps they saw a film which subverted their expectations and copied that.

To watch it. Even at 1.5 speed I found it slow and as such if it is a rainy day and it is the only DVD you have not watched then there are worse choices. "Silly FAST6191 DVD are for old people and we all have streaming services"... you think I don't know that?


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

Great Movie.


----------

